# dossier point interrogation



## timaitre (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour, à tous, 
je me permet de poster ici peut etre pourrez vous m'aider dans mon probleme,
j'ai acheter un imac G3 pour une misere dans une brocante
Seulement au démarrage un dossier avec un point interrogation clignote, je ne sais pas quoi faire, je n'ai pas le cd d'origine pour le réinstaller


----------



## alaincha (16 Août 2010)

timaitre a dit:


> Bonjour, à tous,
> je me permets de poster ici peut être pourrez vous m'aider dans mon problème,
> j'ai acheté un iMac G3 pour une misère dans une brocante
> Seulement au démarrage un dossier avec un point interrogation clignote, je ne sais pas quoi faire, je n'ai pas le CD d'origine pour le réinstaller


Bonjour,

Le point d'interrogation signifie qu'il n'y a aucun système installé sur ta nouvelle acquisition.

Il faut donc que tu trouves sur E-Bay (par exemple) un CD d'occasion de 10.3 ou 10.4 (les premiers iMacs G3 n'allaient que jusqu'à 10.3, les suivants acceptant 10.4). Pour en savoir plus, il faudra nous expliquer quel modèle précis d' iMac tu viens d'acheter.

À moins que tu ne souhaites travailler sous Mac OS 9 auquel cas il devrait être facile de trouver une occasion, cet OS n'ayant plus aucune valeur marchande.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Pour faire suite à ce que dit alaincha

Si ça se trouve, il n'a plus de disque dur
En tous cas, avant d'installer Mac OSX, faire une recherche sur la mise à jour du firmware (pas nécéssaire si c'est un iMac à tiroir).

L'idéal serait de nous dire de quel mac il s'agit (cd à tiroir ou mange disque, et prise firewire ou pas. Normalement tu as la config sur une étiquette sous le mac)


----------



## Olif59 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me pemets de remonter ce thread, j'ai le meme probleme. Voici les infos trouvées sur l'imac que je possede : 
Imac G3 400/IN/64/10G/CD/128P/56K/FW/VGA/APR
Model Number : M5521 DHHS Code : CH
C'est donc un cd mange disque, et il est équipé du Firewire (pour répondre à Pamoi).

Que puis-je mettre comme OS (pas cher) la dessus ?
Le but sera de le connecter à une box pour avoir un simple acces Internet, rien d'autre ...
Question subsidiaire : Ca ne pose pas de pb d'avoir clavier et souris USB de PC la dessus, ou il faut de l'Apple absolument ?

Merci pour vos réponses  !
Olif.


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Janvier 2011)

tu peux installer panther 10,3 avec minimun 128 de ram
-------------------- tiger     10,4 avec minimun 256 de ram 
ca risque de ramer sur safari a cause de flash
clavier et souris( en general pas de soucis pour les souris ordinaire) pc sur mac , ca depend !!!!


----------



## Olif59 (5 Janvier 2011)

Salut Christophe2312,

Merci pour tes réponses.
Plus haut, il est écrit que je pourrais (je mets du conditionnel) meme mettre du MacOS9. Ce serait possible sur cette machine ? Ca couterait moins cher ?

Et question liée, sais-tu où je pourrai trouver les CD necessaires ?

A nouveau, merci pour toutes les informations !
Olif.


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2011)

Bien sûr que tu pourais installer MacOS 9. Mais si c'est pour en faire une machine de surf Internet, avec MacOS 9 tu ne vas trouver que de vieilles versions de navigateurs et pas de plugins permettant d'afficher les contenus flash ou autre...


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Janvier 2011)

Olif59 a dit:


> Salut Christophe2312,
> 
> Merci pour tes réponses.
> Plus haut, il est écrit que je pourrais (je mets du conditionnel) meme mettre du MacOS9. Ce serait possible sur cette machine ? Ca couterait moins cher ?
> ...



Regarde les informations donnés par alaincha et la tu trouveras tes dvd et cd
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/71892/cat/68
un peu cher 
si tu passes a panther ou tiger tu est obliger d installer 9 et d effectuer la mis a jour du firmware
http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/coffret-cd-mise-a-jour-9-1-9-21-10-0-10-1-/5019138058
raisonnable le prix
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-Mac-OSX-10...e_per_Apple&hash=item2a0d1e391b#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Olif59 (5 Janvier 2011)

Donc, si je comprends bien, je DOIS passer par MacOS9, et si je souhaite passer sous Panthere (10.3) ou Tiger (10.4), il faudra passer par une MAJ firmware (coffret CD 0.1 vers 9.21 et 10.0 vers 10.1), puis acheter Panthere ou Tiger ?

Merci.
Olif.


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2011)

C'est ça.
Passage obligé par Mac Os9 (avec la MaJ 9.1 mini) pour le firmware 4.1.9
Ensuite seulement Panther (X.3) ou Tiger (X.4) avec les exigences mémoires données plus haut


----------

